# Denali got her NA and NAJ titles this weekend!



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

We had a blast! Three day AKC trial. Soooo proud of her!! The runs she didn't qualify on were due to her over excitement and zoomies. She was just having so much fun. I need to let her play long and hard before trials to get the edge off her endless energy. She just gets so darn excited at trials.

Friday:
Novice JWW (NQ)





Novice Standard (Q -1st place)





Saturday:
Novice JWW (Q - 1st place)





Open Standard (NQ) Overall I am *extremely* happy with this run. She did explode off the start line and have some zoomies but I got her back and I think we finished awesome. I also laughed when she ran to the broad jump boards after the triple. Right in her line of sight so she went for it haha!





Sunday:
NQ on both Open. JWW she got her zoomies on again, had a couple wrong courses and refusals due to that. Standard was actually pretty good until she peed on the field >.< It's quite a big step up from novice to open!
I don't have vids uploaded from today, I'll edit and add them later.

She got the same set of ribbons Friday and Saturday


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome job! Congratulations... once she gets really focused and in tune I bet you guys are unstoppable!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome job, sibe!!! Great job, Denali!!! Congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

+two said:


> Awesome job! Congratulations... once she gets really focused and in tune I bet you guys are unstoppable!


She is so awesome when she's focused and in tune. She's always just a second or two behind the border collies lol. I am still trying to find out how much exercise we should do first. I don't want to wear her out so much that she's knocking bars or isn't into it. But obviously she needs a bit more than I've been giving! I'm thinking dog park in the mornings to give her offleash time to sprint and get those zoomies out.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

congratulations! I know how fun that is to get those first two titles that make you feel like now you have an "official" agility dog.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't watch the vids on my phone, but congrats on the titles!


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats! She runs so EFFORTLESS!

Jen


----------

